# Newest salt and pepper mills



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a salt and pepper mill laminated with walnut, curly maple and blood wood. If you go to my personal info and click on "pepper mill making 2" you will see the process. Not sure how to make a link to my album.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Next mill*







Here is a salt and pepper mill with curly maple.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*next mill*







Here is a salt mill made with splated maple and purple heart.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*And my latest carvings*







This angel is carved from cedar which I have had for about 40 years the cedar that is


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*One more carving*







Texas Ranger in bass wood.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are really cool. You've got some really nice shapes there. I really like the spalted maple one. That's just a spectacular looking wood. Nice job on all. Out of curiosity, how big is the angel carving? It looks to be about 8" tall in the photo, but photos can be deceiving.
Ken


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice mills, and I really like that carving a lot. First thing I thought of when I saw him pulling his coat open was when the Mayor of Dallas went to thte train station to meet the contingent of Rangers he was expecting to stop an illegal prize fight and quell a possible riot once it was stopped. The mayor met the lone Ranger that was sent and asked _"Where's the rest of the Rangers?"_ to which the surprised Ranger replied _"Ain't I enough? There's only one prize fight to stop."_ But the more popular version that caught on was _ "One riot, one Ranger." _. 

Real nice work Bob. Thanks for showing us. 






.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Bob,
Getting pretty wild on the peppermills. They look great. The carvings are really nice too. Very versatile. Keep it up.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Those are really cool. You've got some really nice shapes there. I really like the spalted maple one. That's just a spectacular looking wood. Nice job on all. Out of curiosity, how big is the angel carving? It looks to be about 8" tall in the photo, but photos can be deceiving.
> Ken


Ken

The angel is 7" tall I have another that is 6" tall and I am carving one that is 4.5" tall from aromatic cedar, and one more from bass wood that is 6" tall (Christmas presents). I hope you were able to look at my album I did it for Itchy who had questions about laminating. The pepper mill making is another album for making a curly maple mill with a purple heart celtic knot, but I do not have that one turned for another week. The splated maple one I stablized inside and out with CA glue. It was very difficult to get all of the worm hole filled with CA.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice work Bob.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

It is very hard for me to pick my favorite because they are all awesome.You've given me some enthusiasm for Christmass gifts.Thanks, Itchy. Dang it if this post is months old,just chalk it up to old age missing it.


----------



## kandiecotton (Sep 21, 2010)

Fantastic detail! kudos on all of them... i'd love to try some shakers, but pens are the limit of my turning ability so far...


----------

